# short piano/clarinet piece



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I would love some opinions on it  I don't know if anyone here has played Pokemon but it's meant to be a town theme that would play looped in a game.

Thanks!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fviridale-town


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think it's very nice. Probably my favourite of your stuff from what I recall. There is a nice mood and sense of joy. I feel a bit of a jolt on the chord around 0:38. And I feel the piano gets a bit stagnant or sluggish around 0:44 and 1:31. Just my impression.


----------



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Swosh, your pice is very nice - good melody and feeling in my opinion. Only the finish is a bit abrupt, but guess you wanted to skip the last chord for some surprise ;-)
Thnx for share!


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

That's a nicely built melody! 

I think I remember you said your music was very amateurish, but no composition PhD program will be able to teach some of these students how to come up with a decent melody. You've already beat them.


----------

